# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Please help to identifie my plants

## Orlauskas

Hello, as it fresh set up, I am dont know plant names, can you help me please? 

http://imageshack.com/scaled/800x600/62/w8km.jpg

----------


## bill

are they silk plants? if so, it will be difficult to id properly since they are only representations. but the ones on the outsides look like a syngonium sp (or arrowhead plant), the one with the red flower is a bromeliad sp., and the ones in the back look like a fern species. hope that helps.

----------


## Orlauskas

Hi, looks like Shilk plants  :Smile:  . Syngonium sp have like white lines,this don`t  :Smile:  .

----------


## bill

They don't detail silk plants to be exact replicas. Best bet is to go to the same pet shop and browse their silk plants. Maybe they are labeled.

----------


## Orlauskas

In corner is *Hemionitis arifolia (Heart Fern)* . Spoted on eBay  :Smile: ).

----------

